# Hi,I'm new to this so please be kind.



## joboco (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi everyone, just to say I'm probably too old to be here but i thought why not give it a try. Been lifting at home for 7 months on and off. 

Started at 187lb with a 14in biceps, now 234lb with a 15.5in biceps. Don't know if that is good or not. And almost forgot I'm 6ft 5in & 58 years young.

Look forward to talking with you guy's.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*joboco* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Lean Josh (Jul 4, 2010)

joboco said:


> Hi everyone, just to say I'm probably too old to be here but i thought why not give it a try. Been lifting at home for 7 months on and off.
> 
> Started at 187lb with a 14in biceps, now 234lb with a 15.5in biceps. Don't know if that is good or not. And almost forgot I'm 6ft 5in & 58 years young.
> 
> Look forward to talking with you guy's.


 
*I'LL KILL YOU MOTHER FUCKER!*


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2010)

Good job, Josh - scare off the newbs right off. Toughens 'em up. 

joboco, you've got 11 years on me. Good to have more fossils on board.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

love to have you aboard with your wealth of life knowledge. welcome bro.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 4, 2010)

You're never too old. Welcome! And if you're from *Scotland *then "Lean Josh" and his contribution didn't have any impact on you whatsoever. Cheers!


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

Built said:


> Good job, Josh - scare off the newbs right off. Toughens 'em up.
> 
> joboco, you've got 11 years on me. Good to have more fossils on board.


 
 LMAO,  fossils thats a new one i never heard. see built i learned something new lol.


----------



## joboco (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank's for the kind welcome everyone. Yes Curtis James I am scotish so the stange welcome from Lean Josh had no effect on me at all. Live and let live that's me.


----------



## charlesdee (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome joboco!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2010)

joboco said:


> Thank's for the kind welcome everyone. Yes Curtis James I am scotish so the stange welcome from Lean Josh had no effect on me at all. Live and let live that's me.



Excellent!


----------



## pask3r (Jul 12, 2010)

welcome bro


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2010)

i'm 49 and it has been said that bodybuilding is the only real fountain of youth. this is THE place to be if you're getting up there in years. 

welcome to IM


----------



## Perdido (Jul 13, 2010)

Funny how the trend towards fitness is appearing on the forums from more and more of us mature folks (mature as in physical age only of course...)


----------

